# How was the deer opener for you?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hit my three normal spots yesterday and was a bit disappointed. Seems like the long hard winter was much harder on the deer population than I had been thinking. Saw about 15 deer total, only one possibly legal spike in a group of 8. 
This was the Central mountains/Manti unit. Was this similar to what others saw? Very little shooting also, maybe 4 shots all day and only saw one buck taken.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It seemed slower on Monroe as well, at least the area I was at. I was with a couple people with tags and we ended up shooting an okay 2 point tonight. Last year there seemed to be more deer overall and more bucks for sure. Only saw about 5 bucks both days and just one that was an okay buck. I think part of it was the winter and part of it was a very high success rate last season. It seemed to me everyone I had talked to last year during the rifle hunt had wounded a buck and killed another. This year I heard far less shooting and saw far less dead deer on my social media feeds.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Same i was in the central as well and didnt see alot this year. I talked to a ranger on the muzzy and he said most deer had probably moved farther down the mountain due to the storms.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

We went up and hunted a spot we normally see a ton of deer hanging out in. It's about as high up as you can go on our unit and we didn't see a thing up there. There was about 4-5" of fresh snow and a few tracks but we never saw any deer. And Lord Almighty was it cold! The fog moved in and it got windy on the ridge top. I don't remember a colder opening morning.

We didn't stick around for long up there. We headed back down pretty early and went to a spot a few thousand feet lower down. Then we started finding them. I spotted a couple deer way up a canyon I'd never hunted from us and we decided we'd go up there and check it out. It took a little bit to find where we wanted to go, busting through some of the thickest crap I've ever been through, but we finally stumbled onto it and found both deer still up there. Both were bucks! One probably small 3 point and a bigger 2 point.

We got out of there after the deer moved on and went back down to take a nap. Headed back up on the mountain around 4:30 or so and before we even got to the spot we wanted to hunt, I glanced back and there's a deer sneaking through the trees. I got my binoculars up and immediately saw he was a buck and much bigger than the other ones we'd seen in there earlier that day. I motioned to my dad (I didn't draw a tag this year so I was playing guide) and got a range on him. He stopped broadside in a small clearing in the trees about 200 yards away. My dad was busy fidgeting around with his new gloves he hadn't tried yet and couldn't get his finger in the trigger guard. The buck looked ahead and started moving back into the thick trees and just when I thought he was gone, BOOM. Dad shoots, the buck tumbled, kicked about twice, and was done for.

The buck turned out to be a nice 4x3. I knew he was at least a decent 3 but I only got a quick glance before I told the old man to shoot. It was a short but sweet hunt. I think I was at least as excited if not more so than my dad when that thing dropped! He says it's easily in the top 4 deer he's ever gotten.

All in all, it was an awesome hunt. I had a great time and accomplished my goal of finding him a good buck. And needless to say, we've found a new hunting area. The only problem is, you get one opening day, your hunt is over with too quickly! I guess there's worse things to gripe about.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll be up hunting the manti this weekend so I'll give a personal report late. But, we saw a lot of deer on the archery hunt up there. Some family and friends hunted it opening day shot 2 bucks a 3x4 and 4x4 and saw about 5 others. I'd say try a different spot. Good luck out there!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

About what I expected. Maybe a third of the deer compared to last year.
One 3 point taken and one missed with a few passed up.
Just very few deer in general. But that is what we were seeing all summer long. No surprise.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

More deer than I've seen in years, fewer hunters than I've seen in years. We'd hiked into a steep ugly spot and proceeded to have deer run over the top of us for 3 hours. 

After my wifes 4th miss, we knew something was very wrong. We drove back home and did a red-neck scope check, and holy moley it was way way off. Soooo dug out her other rifle, did the same ******* scope check and it looked perfect.

We went back up with her 3006 and she promptly shot a nice wide 4pt.


-DallanC


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

On the Manti it was tough. I'd Say the normal amount of road hunters maybe more. But the deer numbers are lower than last year. Lots in the Valley too. Saw 1 big buck that we had scouted out, couldn't get my son on him (will try again if we didn't spook him to bad)and 8 deer total while walking.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I seen fewer hunters and close to the same amount of deer for the short time I was there. The deer I did harvest had a ton of fat on him.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen on the Manti this year. On multiple occasions as well, pushing if not over the 200 mark. Unfortunately didn't have a tag myself. Next year...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It was slower than last year for my Dad on the Wasatch West unit. Last year we saw about 20 deer on the opener. This year he saw 4. He heard less shooting as well.

We're not too surprised. Last year was exceptional, and this winter was snowy.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw one deer, a very nice big, tall, and wide 4 point. I've never seen a deer run so fast in my life. I missed it 3 times. I heard 2 other shots the rest of the day. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

All the time we spent scouting and hunting for my son's Manti muzzy bull tag, I was amazed at how few deer we had seen on the Manti. Seen two good bucks, and a couple forkies was it all summer and into September. Gone were the days of cruising Skyline seeing forkie after forkie on any given morning / evening like years not long ago in the areas we have always hunted....


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

We passed the 3 other groups that started ahead of us within the 1st 1.5 miles of leaving the parking lot. Never saw another person until we got back to the trailhead. Made it to our glassing spot, spotted 3 bucks together in the 1st 5 minutes and my buddy closed the distance and dropped a decent 4x4( I was just along to pack meat.) There was a small 3x3 and a heavy dark 3x3 in the same group, but the 4x4 presented the best shot. Ended up seeing 5 more bucks in the same draw as we were breaking the deer down. 

Saw plenty of deer and we were plenty alone. Everything went pretty much according to plan.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I did the annual rifle deer hunt with the in-laws this year, but we did it a little different this time. My wife had a cow elk tag, so we separated from the deer hunters and we went out in search of elk. The deer hunters said they had the best opener they had in years and saw multiple bucks, one of which was a fairly nice 3 point in an area where all you ever see are spikes and forkies. They didn't get the 3 point but they filled tags on some "meat bucks."

Oh, and my wife killed a big, fat cow first thing Saturday morning!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We hunted the Central Mtns-- saw ok numbers of deer and shot a couple bucks. I think the deer were bedded earlier with the sunny weather. Also the early rut last year seemed to kill more of the older age class bucks. Still lots of doe and tons of fawns.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry but you are as negative as anyone on here.
Great you are a great Hunter. We get that but geez get over it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I took my 12 year old son out and he froze, he cried and then after cutting a bunch of branches with my hand saw to warm up, he slept.
We only saw 3 does and not a single buck that first morning. He elected to go back to town with Grandpa and spend some time with his best friend(older sister).
I sat on water that evening and had a young 3 and 4 point come in. I find myself having more fun taking pictures of the bucks and sometimes forget I have a gun. 
Here's a couple pictures I took.
The giant spike was a little tempting.
I haven't seen one that big before and his body was huge.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

All I know is I wasn't on the road. It wasn't good, been that way all fall long. The deer have been lacking in this area. I did hear about a poaching case last winter which wiped out many does, fawns and bucks so maybe I'm seeing the results from that.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I only saw 5 or 6 bucks. 
But, one of them was the one that mattered. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> I only saw 5 or 6 bucks.
> But, one of them was the one that mattered. 8)


I'd run the other way if I seen that big S.O.B.!!!

.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

We saw many more does and fawns this year in our area. The herd seems to be doing well. 2 out of the 3 hunters in our party tagged out on Saturday. It was an awesome day to be in the field. Memories made.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw a really nice 5x5 so I decided to take a shot. But by the time I got the lid back on the deer was gone.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> I saw a really nice 5x5 so I decided to take a shot. But by the time I got the lid back on the deer was gone.


Ok, that made me smile.:grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Opener was not great, I took my grandniece, we planned all year, I found a good load for her gun, but when we got to our spot she started to feel ill, light headed and faint, my first thought was the young scout that died of altitude sickness in the Uintah mountains. We started back to the 4 wheeler, there within 50 yards of the wheeler was a nice 3 point and 2 two points, she didn't feel good enough to shoot and I didn't want to take the time to mess with the deer. 

I just got her back to my place, she rested a while and then drove back to Ephriam where she is in Snow.

But yesterday I was able to take my friend who had a stroke a few years back and he was able to harvest a spike and on the way back to the main road a nice 4x4 showed himself long enough for me to get out of the truck, get my gun out of the case in the back seat, load the gun and harvest him. So yesterday was a good day and now I can get back to concentrating on work.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Opener was not great, I took my grandniece, we planned all year, I found a good load for her gun, but when we got to our spot she started to feel ill, light headed and faint, my first thought was the young scout that died of altitude sickness in the Uintah mountains. We started back to the 4 wheeler, there within 50 yards of the wheeler was a nice 3 point and 2 two points, she didn't feel good enough to shoot and I didn't want to take the time to mess with the deer.
> 
> I just got her back to my place, she rested a while and then drove back to Ephriam where she is in Snow.
> 
> But yesterday I was able to take my friend who had a stroke a few years back and he was able to harvest a spike and on the way back to the main road a nice 4x4 showed himself long enough for me to get out of the truck, get my gun out of the case in the back seat, load the gun and harvest him. So yesterday was a good day and now I can get back to concentrating on work.


Hey...... I just realized I am an official road hunter;-)
Of course it was just the road through the property.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

We hunted the Manti. I was really disappointed in the deer numbers I saw in two scouting trips and then the two days before the opener. I was really discouraged and wondering where all the deer were at. 

On Saturday we were able to notch a tag on a little 2 point for a friend that had his first deer tag, and now he's hooked. My 12 year old niece and nephew never got shots, though. But we had an incredible day, and a lot of fun. 

In scouting and leading up to the hunt, we saw good numbers of elk. All the cows seemed to just have smaller bulls with them by last weekend, until the herd we saw Saturday. This big guy had 40-50 cows with him still. Was pretty cool to sit and watch for a while.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We hunted the Plateau Boulder. We found very little up high but did well at lower elevations. Both of us took mature bucks and saw quite a few bucks overall. We were pleased.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I hunted the Manti with my boys. Saw two small bucks running with the does, took one of them home. Not a lot of shooting in the morning, but it seemed to pick up in the evening. I was in an area I hadn't hunted before so I can't compare it with years past.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

brisket said:


> I hunted the Manti with my boys. Saw two small bucks running with the does, took one of them home. Not a lot of shooting in the morning, but it seemed to pick up in the evening. I was in an area I hadn't hunted before so I can't compare it with years past.


The year of brisket continues...


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Opener was fun! Little brother shot his first buck! Now I?m out here still trying to get it done on my tag.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Opener was great. Watched a buddy drop his best buck in 20 years of hunting and another buddy drop his first buck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> The year of brisket continues...


Haha! True. Epic year for sure.

Didn't tell you about the WY pronghorn trip either. So far we have 1 elk, 5 pronghorn and now a deer in the freezer. Been eating pretty well for a month or so.

I'll have to buy another freezer for the bison.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Our opener was great...Lots of deer - both bucks and does. Went out with my boy (too young to hunt) and my brother and his 12-year old son . The three of us all have tags. Right off the bat, a nice 3 pt shows up that my brother 's son Brent couldn't get on. That deer stuck around for awhile but he couldn't find it in his scope. The kids got cold so we built them (and us!) A fire to warm up and my bro and I would periodically go out to glass them come back to warm up. Early afternoon we decide to hike around a ridge about 400 yds away and look into the next draw. With the snow, deer were bedded everywhere and I saw a nice 4x4 about a mile off get spooked with some does. He proceeded to work his way towards us and we could have shot him at 350 yds, but why shoot him low in the canyon if he's side Hilling towards you and getting higher (easier packout)? We guessed he would be 200 yds and almost to the ridgeline before hitting our wind so we just waited. All of a sudden at 350 he spins around and kicks it in gear, and we're left thinking "what the?". It's at that time that 2 hikers come into view and that's what spooked him. Oh well...would have been nice to see my bro shoot him though.

All in all, a good day. My son Carson can't wait to start hunting!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Opener was interesting down in Panguitch. 

Not as much shooting as there should have been for the amount of people. 

Probably saw 100 deer and had a spike in the scope and decided to pass to look for something bigger. I ended up eating tag soup while staring at least 50 doe and fawns buttocks each day.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Opener was tough on the Box Elder Unit. Lots of people, more people and a few deer. We were up around Grouse Creek. Saw a few deer one decent buck but he was about 450 yards away on the run so my skills aren't that good. 
We had fun though, my BIL got a decent buck and I could have had a couple small bucks but decided to let them live for another year. 
Was my first Rifle Deer hunt in a long time, the H (hunter to deer ratio) was pretty high on the hunter side. Much better than being at work though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We tried a different area on the Plateau/Boulder/Kaiparowits and was quite disappointed in both the number of bucks and the number of hunters. We hadn't scouted the area so we got down there 3 days early and in those 3 days we only saw 3 bucks. A spike, a small 2pt and an nicer 2 pt. Thursday the trailers and motor homes started to pull in. It was a miniature city where they all set up at.

Opening morning we heard a total of 2 shots then Sunday we heard 2 more and that was it. We then packed up and moved to check out another area. 

The second area had fewer hunters and even less deer. A fisherman told us that he had seen 3 bucks on Thursday and thought that a hunter had shot one of the smaller ones. So it was now off to a area that we knew a lot better. 

After we had set up camp we took a ride on the 4 wheeler but only came up with about 15-20 deer and no bucks. The next morning the same thing. Then that night we hiked into a smaller area and saw a lot more deer but only one buck. We then took a long ride to come up empty handed. 

Then Wednesday night I managed to shoot a nice meat buck for my nephew. It was a respectable 3pt that was covered with warts on his skin. He also had one right in the middle of his forehead. I'll get some pictures up later. 

Overall with it as hot and dry as it was the deer didn't get up and moving until almost dark and then were bedded back down just after daylight, which made for a tough hunt on the P/B/K.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> It was a respectable 3pt that was covered with warts on his skin. He also had one right in the middle of his forehead. I'll get some pictures up later.


My muzzleloader buck from this year was covered in warts too. Odd, I haven't seen a deer in years with them.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Central Manti Unit (southern end).

Saw lots of deer everyday but all were doe. My friend shot a small 3 point Sunday evening is all.

I missed a 300yd. shot at a coyote, and we saw a ton of Elk migrating. Even had a small 6pt. bull still bugling at his harem....found it strange.

Seems they should have cut deer tags instead of cow tags this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> My muzzleloader buck from this year was covered in warts too. Odd, I haven't seen a deer in years with them.
> 
> -DallanC


Another strange thing on my buck this year is that he had very little fat on his back, perhaps it was a condition of the warts that were on him.

Here is my 3 pt meat buck










And here are a couple of the warts along with the one on his forehead.



















He had quite a few of them on his belly.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Those warts are sick and wrong .......
I have never seen anything like that on any of the deer I've taken.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

2full said:


> Those warts are sick and wrong .......
> I have never seen anything like that on any of the deer I've taken.


Yeah, that's nasty. I'd be more worried about eating him than my buck with the arrow in it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Just wrapped a late hunt on the Boulder/Kaparowitz.

Started in on a backcountry high elevation loop but didn't see any recent sign. Bailed after exploring with a daypack for an hour then glassing for another hour or so. Just saw no good feed at that elevation. First time in three years I have bailed on a backpack hunt trip but it was the right call. Saw a ton of elk. Big bulls and boldly moving through the middle of day in the open. Felt good as cows would get within 30-50 feet of me and show no signs of vigilance. After hunting the general elk season for the two previous years I was shocked to see such mid-day activity but the bugling was gorgeous.

Dropped to mid-elevation levels and immediately started seeing sign. Constantly saw does but never saw a buck in three days of hunting. Saw rubs and what I believe were other signs of bucks but never any activity from them at dawn or dusk. Patterned a bunch of does and did a dry bivy camp along a ridge to watch them the next morning and maybe find some bucks nearby (no luck) which was a great learning experience. Playing the morning wind is no joke when its gusting and swirling like crazy around 10 am.

Definitely seems like the dry conditions pushed them down lower than I had predicted. Tough first year of mule deer hunting but another great learning experience. I seem more atuned to elk so I am going to need to get out in the field to watch deer more next year. I just don't seem to understand how to find buck once the general season opens up. Found a ton of beds near food and rubs but it was clear they had been pushed around a ton. Pre-season scouting would have been fruitless for pinning one down but it would have clearly helped me learn their general behavior better.

2 more years on my dedicated hunter tag so I hopefully I will learn enough to get meat in the freezer next season. Getting a bow or muzzleloader wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Just wrapped a late hunt on the Boulder/Kaparowitz.
> 
> Started in on a backcountry high elevation loop but didn't see any recent sign. Bailed after exploring with a daypack for an hour then glassing for another hour or so. Just saw no good feed at that elevation. First time in three years I have bailed on a backpack hunt trip but it was the right call. Saw a ton of elk. Big bulls and boldly moving through the middle of day in the open. Felt good as cows would get within 30-50 feet of me and show no signs of vigilance. After hunting the general elk season for the two previous years I was shocked to see such mid-day activity but the bugling was gorgeous.
> 
> ...


The last paragraph there will do you the biggest favors. Sounds like you're getting after it, the rifle hunt can be tough at times though. I would buy a Muzzleloader, the deer aren't as educated and much easier to find especially bigger bucks during that time. I would invest in Muzzleloader if you're on dedicated, take advantage of another season.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

brisket said:


> Yeah, that's nasty. I'd be more worried about eating him than my buck with the arrow in it.


Warts are on the surface of the hide only. Once you skin them you see nothing penetrates to the deeper layers of skin, hence all the meat is normal. Ugly for sure, but cosmetic only.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The last paragraph there will do you the biggest favors. Sounds like you're getting after it, the rifle hunt can be tough at times though. I would buy a Muzzleloader, the deer aren't as educated and much easier to find especially bigger bucks during that time. I would invest in Muzzleloader if you're on dedicated, take advantage of another season.


Save your vacation next year and use it to scout the area morning and night and fish during the day.Time in the unit is your friend.

Before archery season and during they will be more out in the open while in velvet.
Muzzle loader would be the easier progression from rifle.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Warts are on the surface of the hide only. Once you skin them you see nothing penetrates to the deeper layers of skin, hence all the meat is normal. Ugly for sure, but cosmetic only.
> 
> -DallanC


 Yes you just have to get by the looks 8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

brisket said:


> Yeah, that's nasty. I'd be more worried about eating him than my buck with the arrow in it.


So far the heart and liver were good eating along with a couple of chops after cutting him up.

Only problem is that now I have a lump growing out of my neck that I can't explain. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Yes you just have to get by the looks 8)


Hey, even ugly girls need some luv'n right?

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Best and most enjoyable deer hunt I've ever had at Vernon !! Never seen soooo many bucks in my life. Pics coming.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hunted 6 days with my 12 year old and didnt ever see a buck. A bit discouraging for him. Seems like all of the bucks taken were in the PJ's down low, so we got permission to hunt two farms saw even less deer. One of the farms had 5 does taken in the previous weeks and the other had a 4 point taken on Monday. 
I was just hoping for a good experience for my son and that certainly doesn't have to be harvesting a deer. We did see a cow and calf moose one night and 5 turkeys another night, that was pretty cool to see. 
Just didn't ever hear much shooting going on.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Huge29 said:


> Hunted 6 days with my 12 year old and didnt ever see a buck. A bit discouraging for him. Seems like all of the bucks taken were in the PJ's down low, so we got permission to hunt two farms saw even less deer. One of the farms had 5 does taken in the previous weeks and the other had a 4 point taken on Monday.
> I was just hoping for a good experience for my son and that certainly doesn't have to be harvesting a deer. We did see a cow and calf moose one night and 5 turkeys another night, that was pretty cool to see.
> Just didn't ever hear much shooting going on.


Ya those PJs can make for some tough road hunting conditions... better stay up higher where it's more open and not as thick. No bucks up there, but at least you can see good from the ATV


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good call, being a dick to a moderator.


-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Good call, being a dick to a moderator.
> 
> -DallanC


Not only a moderator but a super moderator to be exact. I never saw so many road hunters in my life as I did on the winter range this past weekend. Only took me a few hours and I was running for my life. I did find a nice 4 point shed.&#128513;


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Good call, being a dick to a moderator.
> 
> -DallanC


Not based on opinion, only facts, what forum rules did I break this time? I made a simple observation and statement, taken from the facts I was provided with in a previous post.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

ridgetop said:


> Not only a moderator but a super moderator to be exact.


Oh balls that's worse than a mall cop!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

two


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Tall Tines said:


> Ya those PJs can make for some tough road hunting conditions... better stay up higher where it's more open and not as thick. No bucks up there, but at least you can see good from the ATV


Shhh TT, let people road hunt!

Really I don't care how people hunt, if you want to road hunt, there's nothing wrong with that, there are many times I do it. So dammit TT if Huge wants to hunt in his PJs let him.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Shhh TT, let people road hunt!
> 
> Really I don't care how people hunt, if you want to road hunt, there's nothing wrong with that, there are many times I do it. So dammit TT if Huge wants to hunt in his PJs let him.


PJ's =Pinion Junipers


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I once saw a person with his PJ's down low. 

It was a very scary sight. :mrgreen:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I didn't know you could hunt in London and France


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Dunkem said:


> two


what happens when you get to three?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> PJ's =Pinion Junipers


I was just making light of the situation.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tall Tines said:


> what happens when you get to three?


:?::noidea:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> I once saw a person with his PJ's down low.


Were the PJ's colored hunter orange?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

And all along I thought the only people who hunted in their PJ’s were the Utahans hunting antelope in Wyoming. My all-time favorite is the mad rush to change from basketball shorts and flip-flops into the latest and greatest three layer system and flat-brim so the hero shot looks epic!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> Were the PJ's colored hunter orange?


No but I did see the moon coming up, or was that going down?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tall Tines said:


> what happens when you get to three?







How many times has Shaun been banned now?


----------

